# Question about Houston Racing



## Kelias (Jul 30, 2011)

I was thinking about building an electric truggy. Can I race around Houston with this? Is anyone racing one?

Thanks guys


----------



## jam1227 (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes to both of your questions.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Build you an electric truggy and you can race at about 80% of the races in town. Build you an electric buggy and you can race at 100% of the races in town!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Where can you not race electric truggy around town? last HARC race i ran there were more truggies than buggies, and about half if thiem were electric. You might end up racing against buggies at m&m, but don't think you'll get turned away. RC Pro doesn't have an e truggy class this year, but that's the only thing i can think of.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Every now and then club races at local tracks don't have enough for truggy. Also, no electric truggy in RC Pro races.

I just finished my e truggy last week. It was a blast at the river and I can't wait to get back out there for some more. Looking at some 5800 mAh batteries to feel a little better about the 15 mains.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah I was referring to the club races that don't make a truggy classes, RC Pro, and Mikes friday night races don't usually have truggy. Don't let me discourage you though, I'm just answering a question.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Also, "on the anyone racing them?" I think there are now more electric truggies than nitro. I am personally hoping that we can split electric and nitro truggies next year. There are several racers with nitro that aren't racing at the HARC because they don't want to race against electric. Not starting any **** here, just my $.02.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Yeah I was referring to the club races that don't make a truggy classes, RC Pro, and Mikes friday night races don't usually have truggy. Don't let me discourage you though, I'm just answering a question.


Actually Mikes usually has electric truggy. I can only remember 1 or 2 races that none showed up.

The W-hobby guys usually show up with theirs and 2 guys usually come out with e-revo's and run with the truggies!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Truggy is definitely growing! I hope to see it grow to electric and nitro classes as well....we are definitely headed that eat once the numbers get there!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> Also, "on the anyone racing them?" I think there are now more electric truggies than nitro. I am personally hoping that we can split electric and nitro truggies next year. There are several racers with nitro that aren't racing at the HARC because they don't want to race against electric. Not starting any **** here, just my $.02.


I have mixed feelings on that. Some days truggy is so poorly attended that splitting them would be silly. Whats really surprising is how poorly attended Nitro pro buggy has been lately. Yaa, we always had a tongue and cheek rivalry but I never meant for it to be so low as it has been lately. Hopefully next year all those nitro gas sandbaggers will bump up to pro and it will have an A & B again.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah, sportsman and expert nitro buggy will balance out a little better next season.

Back to the subject at hand........so what truggy/motor/esc/radio/battery/etc are you going to use?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

There were no truggys or ebuggys last night at mikes. I do not think splitting them will do us any good.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

No more E Buggies?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL, started more discussion than I intended to. What I was trying to say was, at a club race the rules are usually more relaxed. If you have an electric truggy and everyone else is running nitro, they'll throw you in with them. Or if everyone else is running ebuggy, they'll put you in there. Same thing if 1 or 2 e-buggies show up, they'll end up running against nitro, or whatever has a class. It's all for fun. Sanctioned places would be the only place where you have to run in your "proper" class. I'm wonndering if RC Pro might not add e-truggy next year again, with so many people building them. I'll ask David if he's looked that far ahead yet.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Gary said:


> No more E Buggies?


Sportsman and Expert E-Buggy combined is one of the strongest classes out there at the moment! Don't haul off and sell your stuff before you get A chance to really race with us. The next HARC race is at mikes and it will be a big one.....guaranteed! And a covered track keeps you out of that scorching heat! Then we move to Ultimate and The River in October/November, then back to Mikes for the always huge and awesome TFT Race in December! So people's excuses for heat are running out! Keep those rigs ready to race!


----------



## Kelias (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the input guys..I didn't mean to stir up a bunch of stuff, just curious what I should do. I am still not 100% sure what Im going to get but Im looking at either a MBX6T-e or a RC8Be with castle electronics. I haven't driven a buggy or truggy Any suggestions?


----------



## eflore (Apr 20, 2011)

Are there any manufacturers that are making electric truggy kits? Or do you have to buy a nitro kit and convert it to electric.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Sportsman and Expert E-Buggy combined is one of the strongest classes out there at the moment! Don't haul off and sell your stuff before you get A chance to really race with us. The next HARC race is at mikes and it will be a big one.....guaranteed! And a covered track keeps you out of that scorching heat! Then we move to Ultimate and The River in October/November, then back to Mikes for the always huge and awesome TFT Race in December! So people's excuses for heat are running out! Keep those rigs ready to race!


I have too much invested just to sell off. lol But you won't see me in this 110* heat. :hairout:

I had a blast my first time back racing in years at M&M and making the podium, I'm not giving up just yet, I just hope to see more expert ebuggies and 10th scale mod buggies come cooler weather. This 53 year old man can still run. :dance:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

eflore said:


> Are there any manufacturers that are making electric truggy kits? Or do you have to buy a nitro kit and convert it to electric.


Oh yea. Just about everybody. This is what I picked up.

http://www.amainhobbies.com/product.../utm_campaign/Product-Feeds/source/google_ext


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Kelias said:


> Thanks for all the input guys..I didn't mean to stir up a bunch of stuff, just curious what I should do. I am still not 100% sure what Im going to get but Im looking at either a MBX6T-e or a RC8Be with castle electronics. I haven't driven a buggy or truggy Any suggestions?


I have the RC8be and love it!

http://www.youtube.com/user/biffg#p/a/u/1/QUPke88afO0


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Buggy Pros:
1. HARC Races will always split sportsman and expert
2. There is always a buggy class at all club races. It may mix nitro, electric, sportsman and expert.

Truggy Pros:
1. Much more forgiving to drive

Buggy Cons:

Truggy Cons:
1. All Houston tracks do NOT split sportsman and expert. If you are new to racing, you will be racing against everyone.
2. Not always a enough entries for Truggy class some of the club races.
3. Overall a little more $$$ to operate. Chassis cost more $$, tires cost more $$, batteries need to be bigger $$ and crashes put a little more stress on parts with the longer leverage points $$.

My recommendation would be buggy based on you saying that you have driven neither. If you have no experience with nitro then I would recommend electric, otherwise the choice is yours. Both electric and nitro sportsman buggy classes offer a great variety of people to race and hone your skills.

These are all my opinions and everyone is welcome to add or comment.


----------



## eflore (Apr 20, 2011)

*Truggy kits*



eflore said:


> Are there any manufacturers that are making electric truggy kits? Or do you have to buy a nitro kit and convert it to electric.


.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

My bad, I missed the Tr part in uggy. Sorry.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

+1 darrenwilliams post


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

+1 on the cost of truggy tires. But, at least they last a couple of races before you drop another $100 on more tires and wheels LOL.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Gary said:


> I have too much invested just to sell off. lol But you won't see me in this 110* heat. :hairout:
> 
> I had a blast my first time back racing in years at M&M and making the podium, I'm not giving up just yet, I just hope to see more expert ebuggies and 10th scale mod buggies come cooler weather. This 53 year old man can still run. :dance:


When was there racing at MM? The last couple times Ive gone there was only practice. The heat is really a killer, especially at MM. Not a lot of airflow in the pits.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Gary said:


> ... But you won't see me in this 110* heat. :hairout:


 Me either!!!



Gary said:


> I have the RC8be and love it!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/biffg#p/a/u/1/QUPke88afO0


I'm digging it as well


cjtamu said:


> +1 on the cost of truggy tires. But, at least they last a couple of races before you drop another $100 on more tires and wheels LOL.


That's one of the main reasons I moved away from Truggy, $100 on a set of tires is craziness.

Also there was many times that there wasn't any truggies, or there was 4 or 5, while there was 2 or 3 heats of buggies. It sounds as if this is not an issue any longer, but last year it was.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

U can count me in for 1/10 4


----------



## Kelias (Jul 30, 2011)

After looking around and listening to you guys I went with a buggy (RC8be)... Now the question is what servo to run. I was looking at savox...any recommendations?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I have two Associated DS-1015 Servos for sale.....both in mint condition and have been used no more than 3-6 battery packs at Mike's........close as you can come to new.

PM me if you're interested or email me at [email protected]


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I hear ya Guff. I guess when we were new and young, nothing kept us from the track.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I spent many hours sweating my balls off at K&M, I'm done with that...


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Seems like my last post failed lol. Anyways i got the lipo+charger and esc programing card yesterday and the buggy just RIPS! all i need now is a transponder and im g2g for now just practice. which track would be good for practice?? Also any1 got street wheels and tires that will fit a zx5? All i have to tune is a parking lot.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> I spent many hours sweating my balls off at K&M, I'm done with that...


A tad more info than required. h:


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

mmorrow said:


> There were no truggys or ebuggys last night at mikes. I do not think splitting them will do us any good.


We had a decent turn out of both on Friday night though. Seems the electric crowd is running on Friday and Friday only!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Gary said:


> I have too much invested just to sell off. lol But you won't see me in this 110* heat. :hairout:
> 
> I had a blast my first time back racing in years at M&M and making the podium, I'm not giving up just yet, I just hope to see more expert ebuggies and 10th scale mod buggies come cooler weather. This 53 year old man can still run. :dance:


Podium, lol. 3rd of 4 

I got 1st and still not proud of that. lol .........unless it was Joor, Cristian, or Thomas for the other 3.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I have a e-truggy and I have to admit, it's my favorite to drive.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> Podium, lol. 3rd of 4
> 
> I got 1st and still not proud of that. lol .........unless it was Joor, Cristian, or Thomas for the other 3.


I honestly didn't expect to do that well as long as it's been since I raced last.


----------



## tsl0238 (Apr 12, 2011)

Rcfishing said:


> Seems like my last post failed lol. Anyways i got the lipo+charger and esc programing card yesterday and the buggy just RIPS! all i need now is a transponder and im g2g for now just practice. which track would be good for practice?? Also any1 got street wheels and tires that will fit a zx5? All i have to tune is a parking lot.


my favorite track to practice at is katy rc


----------

